
Investigating unusual member signups close to OpenStreetMap foundation election - stereo
https://lists.openstreetmap.org/pipermail/osmf-talk/2019-January/005856.html
======
stereo
Direct link to report (PDF)
[https://openstreetmap.lu/MWGGlobalLogicReport20181226.pdf](https://openstreetmap.lu/MWGGlobalLogicReport20181226.pdf)

